# Wisconsin hunters Respond to survey please!!!



## Drawingback (Nov 8, 2005)

Gentlemen,

This is very important. Soon there will be town hall meetings all over the state to discuss the WI DNR plans for our hunting futures. Here is one of the proposed hunting plans. Please read the plan and respond. I think it very important to our hunting futures. Respond however you chose, it is our right.

My response is an emphatic NO!!!! Extending the regular gun season one week earlier for a total of 16 days would be terrible. Where I hunt, mainly in Oneida, and Price counties the wolves, and large bear population have done a great job of decimating the deer population. To add even more gun hunting than the two T-zone hunts, gun season, muzzleloader season, and late doe gun hunt will make it worse in my opinion.

This fall I have seen three deer, and two wolves. That is one more deer and three less wolves than last year. More gun season time will only make things worse.

Please read and respond to this survey, make your voice one of reason.

http://doa.wi.gov/DNRSurveys/TakeSurvey.aspx?SurveyID=8l0H992

Good luck to us all

DW


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

I just filled out the survey, in my opinion this proposal is ridiculous! :thumbs_do


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

FEDIE316 said:


> I just filled out the survey, in my opinion this proposal is ridiculous! :thumbs_do


Yep, I filled it out too and am agree with you FEDIE, this is stupid


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

NO!!! no way do i want the gun deer season to start early. if they get guns during the rut, more bucks would get shot because they are more vulnerable at this time, many wouldn't get a chance to breed and also more does would be shot too. our fawn crop would be decimated the following spring. our seasons are getting ridiculous, but i would rather have the extra seasons than an earlier gun season. either way, vote smart because the dnr will get the numbers down to what they want one way or another.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

sent mine in.

:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do I'm in, this is pure stupidity on their part as usual. 


Make sure you attend the up coming meetings that they are holding and voice your opinions!!!! http://dnr.wi.gov/org/land/wildlife/hunt/deer/proposal.htm Click on the hearing tab to see the dates and locations.


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter (Dec 3, 2007)

I support more time to hunt. If you guys think that there are not enough deer in your area then just don't shoot the deer that are there. Being that i have limited time to go, any chance i get i will take.


----------



## KPD007 (Jan 27, 2008)

*In as well*

Survey complete.............DNR fools


----------



## 174in (Jul 7, 2009)

Here is what I wrote I kow some here will not agree with me,I hunt in a cwd zone and have seen deer become very nocturnal.

Here it goes
Dear DNR who are the idiots that come up with these ideas? Why not try something like this?
1.Keep the archery season as is
2.Keep the 2 day youth hunt as is
3.Forget about the 4 day antlerless hocuss pocuss bull chit in oct.
4.Have the traditional 9 day gunseason in Nov the way it was for years.
5.Have a 1 week break from the traditional 9 day rifle season then start a muzzeloader season that runs until the first of january.
All the split up gun seasons are putting to much pressure on deer resulting in nocturnal deer and less sightings.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

TTT

and i agree with you totally 174...i am going to copy your statement almost word for word when i fill out my survey...Damn fools


----------



## Badgerjeff (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vote*

Just did the survey.......:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## beenthere (Sep 3, 2009)

Done. 
I say leave the 9 day gun season intact, as more gun hunting days will NOT yield more deer harvested. Never has in the past either, and never will in the future. Give the successful hunters more tags to fill, and quit wasting time on giving more days to hunt to the unsuccessful hunters (if the goal is to harvest more deer). After the first few hours opening day, the unsuccesful are through hunting for the year. 
Stay out of the bow hunters season, I say.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

I am opposed.

I want to increase numbers not decrease.


----------



## trheebs (Apr 3, 2003)

*Completed survey*

Just completed the survey and voiced my disapprovals of the whole DNR fiasco. When will they get their heads out of their backsides, and figure out what needs to be done. Sure not spending our license fees properly. :thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## Tibbs (May 9, 2007)

*That's our DNR*

The DNR just jams this stuff down our throat. Guys get this survey to as many people as you can. We have to have a ton of opposition or this will go through. ,


----------



## jjcard41 (Mar 23, 2008)

Just responded to the survey. Many zones in the north WI are going to regular units, so why would we want to extend the gun season when people are seeing less deer? I am on the opposition...


----------



## nockone (Oct 16, 2009)

I only saw 2 deer the last 3 years I hunted WI. They're doing a great job of decimating the population in most areas. I don't know where they get the pop. numbers to even put a veil of resonableness on such a proposal. Opposed.


----------



## waterwolves (Apr 11, 2008)

My vote is in!!!:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## law651 (Jul 7, 2005)

Keep this to the top. We need everyone to vote on this proposal. This is crazy stupit.


----------



## matjac (Jun 29, 2008)

this is getting crazy, they need to leave things alone for awhile and let things calm down and recover.


----------



## 2wireweims (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't know what to think of the DNR's proposals anymore. I like more time to hunt as I dont get out as much as I like, but we have a ton of different seasons already..... and honestly unless I am laid off I probably wont get to hunt any more than the thanksgiving week(ends) anyway.... 
Maybe if they dropped the T zone hunts I would feel better. One thing is for sure, at least we don't currently have "earn a buck" 
My vote is also in. :thumbs_do Thanks for the heads up and the link!

Pretty quick we are going to have to wear blaze orange Sept. through Jan.


----------



## brockinghorse (Oct 2, 2009)

1. They will not extend any gun hunt past the current muzzle loader season because that would interfear with the snowmobile season.

2. Insurance lobbyist are influencing the DNR and assembly to keep the wolves on the endangered species list and to extend the gun hunt. They like the less deer = less deer car crashes.

Do I agree with this? Yea and no. It's nice to drive your car at night and not see one deer, however it's not nice to freeze your arce in the woods and not see deer either. 

In the end, IMHO the $ will win out, however I will do what I can and vote this down.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

*Seasons*

Same old Bull Chit from DNR bogus # want to chanes season and last time tryed no one showed.:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do, Go up north and try to find some DEER, between the wolfs and lack of habitaf they just about have the herd wiped out


----------



## waterwolves (Apr 11, 2008)

2wireweims said:


> Pretty quick we are going to have to wear blaze orange Sept. through Jan.


Got that right!


----------



## UltimtePredator (Sep 9, 2009)

Why don't they take the time and money to first get an ACCURATE number for the deer heard then they need to rethink the OVERWINTER numbers because they haven't change in like 30 years and I think there is a bit more food now than there was back then both ag crops and food plots that people specifically plat for deer either ag or some other type of food source. Maybe just maybe they should give the landowners more responsibility in managing the herds around them. Seeing as the food sources are different from one county to the next. A statewide mandate may not be the best way to do it. And personally I could give two *****s about gun hunting, it just isn't as fun as bow hunting so let me kill a buck with my bow and use my gun tag to tag it.

Thats just my 2 cents and I personally think I would get more votes than would the proposed plan that they have where there are 42 days of gun hunting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheesburger (Sep 30, 2009)

just sent mine in


----------



## LONEWOLF123 (Feb 19, 2008)

Im in favor of a regular 9 day season and a holiday hunt that they have in the CWD units expanded to the herd control units. Last year that hunt was a good time to be in the woods and the deer were getting back to normal and some people have off work. Probably would never happen because of the snowmobilers.


----------



## Driftless Bowhunter (Oct 3, 2006)

I just filled out the survey, this proposal is ridiculous!


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow, you guys only get a 9 day gun season? Well at least I wouldn't have to think much about which vacation days to take if that were the case, I coudl take the whole season!


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

*NO way*

:thumbs_do

This proposal sucks donkey balls. As well as the T zone


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

*wear in blaze orange through oct*

Pretty soon wisconsin won't have a Bow season. 

I would be okay with a 16 day gun season if WI proposed to make the bow season longer, make it start Sept 1st. You would have a better opportunity to harvest Velvet bucks.


----------



## SERBIANSHARK (Nov 15, 2006)

Bad idea's, by unqualified/non-hunter DNR staffers. They give a care about hunt quality, like i give a care about astrophysics.


----------



## raybird2112 (Dec 2, 2008)

Sent mine in yesterday. Whats next? A special season to shoot Buck-fawns only?


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Done


----------



## bdgerfn20 (Feb 24, 2009)

There is a reason it is called the TRADITIONAL 9 day deer hunt. It is a TRADITION. They are going in the wrong direction with deer management they should be trying to increase the herd no destroy it...its all about the money. I am all for the new mentor hunt but you gotta know that its for money and not to get kids into hunting like they say is the reason...


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

174in said:


> Here is what I wrote I kow some here will not agree with me,I hunt in a cwd zone and have seen deer become very nocturnal.
> 
> Here it goes
> Dear DNR who are the idiots that come up with these ideas? Why not try something like this?
> ...


THEre are a lot of posts here -- I sort of like the above proposal. Frankly, the DNR simply has to stop thinking it needs to fool with anything. They would serve us all better sitting in an office, getting paid for surfing the web , and not trying to manage anything.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

e-manhunt said:


> THEre are a lot of posts here -- I sort of like the above proposal. Frankly, the DNR simply has to stop thinking it needs to fool with anything. They would serve us all better sitting in an office, getting paid for surfing the web , and not trying to manage anything.


That will not happen until they stop their Lets Kill All Of The Deer campaignukey:


----------

